# marijuana în argou



## nadanada76

Bună,

Ştie cineva un termen uzual din argou pentru marijuana?
La ce se spune la noi iarbă? Cumva chiar la marijuana?
Mulţumesc.


----------



## Trisia

nadanada76 said:


> Bună,
> La ce se spune la noi iarbă? Cumva chiar la marijuana?


Din câte ştiu eu, da.


----------



## OldAvatar

Sau _gigi_, cu memorabilul: Free Gigi

Edit: mai multe variante aici


----------



## nadanada76

OldAvatar said:


> Sau _gigi_, cu memorabilul: Free Gigi
> 
> Edit: mai multe variante aici



 Daca se refera la marijuana,atunci imi e bun.
Mai stie si altcineva daca "iarba" se refera la marijuana? Unde-s multi, puterea creste. Mersi.


----------



## anto33

nadanada76 said:


> Daca se refera la marijuana,atunci imi e bun.
> Mai stie si altcineva daca "iarba" se refera la marijuana? Unde-s multi, puterea creste. Mersi.



Puterea a crescut cu unu, şi eu ştiu că „iarba” se referă la marijuana, dar şi la alte droguri sau vicii.


----------



## nadanada76

anto33 said:


> Puterea a crescut cu unu, şi eu ştiu că „iarba” se referă la marijuana, dar şi la alte droguri sau vicii.



 Suntem suficienţi. Mersi.


----------

